# good interior shop in colorado ?



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

looking for a good upholstery shop near colorado springs to do an 81 coupe. changing from stock cloth int. to all leather......

any one know of any ?


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah let me knowif you find anybody i got to redo my 82 also :thumbsup:


----------



## mrm4155 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mayos upholstery is a good shop, family owned and charge a good price. look them up they got a lot of experience and have done some cars that are on this site. They will do my 85 monte carlo when i get back


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrm4155_@Jan 18 2010, 04:09 PM~16329090
> *Mayos upholstery is a good shop, family owned and charge a good price. look them up they got a lot of experience and have done some cars that are on this site. They will do my 85 monte carlo when i get back
> *


DID MY CADDY DOES WORK QUICK AND GOOD PRICE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Co-signed
Best in the Springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

they made this












turn into this in 4 days


----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

that int is clean dog  
im deployed right now but im looking to get my caddy done up right when i get back in May. any more pix of their work ?

thanx


----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

or anyone know if they are members of LIL ?
or a contact # ?


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

any info on the interior shop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://mayosupholstery.com/


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

i do quality upholstry work in colorado springs im redoin a mayos job right now not the first one redid here they will use cheap low grade glue, fabrics,card board door panels ect interior will be fallin apart and fadin out ....i do stock to custom,stitch kits to full fiberglass interiors ,vynel leather ect ect an convertible tops.i use quality high grade cements all of my fabrics used have a 5 year(more on some) uv protect warranty from fading cracking i also use water proof plastics for my door panels and kick panels also molded carpit kits only no glue down foss carpit like competitors


----------



## mrm4155 (Jan 12, 2010)

hey lxrymonte whats your contact, i will hit you up in the summer. i got a 85 monte. i want the seats, door panels, full vinyl top, head board, carpet, and half dash vinyl cover. all brown. Mayos gave me a quote already. 

what would you charge me for that? basically the same thing as the green and white monte but my color scheme is going to be maroon and brown.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Let's see some pics


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

a couple cell phone pics gotta upload some of my real work from my cam just bought this laptop but heres a couple 

 

64 impala (used to be adans)











































i had to redo this whole car some of you might of seen him crash it at the pueblo super show 09 right in front of the state fair grounds ne way brand new front end(hood,fenders,grill ect) body/paint engine bay got redone strapped the frame re did the rack did the interior almost done should be out this summer


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

my 88 ls hopper gator and ostrich combo i built frame up fully strapped o yea i strapp frames 2 car should be out this summer :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

64 seat almost done the rest of car is done i will post pics when i go install this seat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice work Manuel :thumbsup:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

almost done with the inserts


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

Shoot me a price for a 2 door 63 impala headliner, seats, doors or were can I call you


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

seat almost done


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

i built this ride did the interior, body/paint, vinyl top, hydraulics


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

78 grand prix


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

I also do interiors and also paint. I have degrees in upholstery, collision and refinishing

just hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

DAMN DAWG REALLY GOOD WORK PIMPIN :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 25 2011, 06:14 PM~19696647
> *DAMN DAWG REALLY GOOD WORK PIMPIN :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



thanks dawg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Some recent work done by* *RANDY* *for my Trey Rag*
Don't mind the White around the Speaker


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 02:47 PM~19704531
> *Some recent work done by RANDY for my Trey Rag
> Don't mind the White around the Speaker
> 
> ...



looks coo i can order you some new OEM buttons for that so adan can plate them if you want make it look super fresh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 27 2011, 07:22 PM~19716873
> *looks coo i can order you some new OEM buttons for that so adan can plate them if you want make it look super fresh
> *


Imma see if I can get these ones redone
If not I might have to hit you up
What they going for?


----------



## mendez1334 (Oct 16, 2010)

I need sum sum interior done on my 93 fleetwood...I'm in southern colorado need seats headliner dash and carpet ...thinkin sumthin white wit blue piping if any1 can help get me a price quote thanks


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mendez1334_@Jan 27 2011, 11:28 PM~19719607
> *I need sum sum interior done on my 93 fleetwood...I'm in southern colorado need seats headliner dash and carpet ...thinkin sumthin white wit blue piping if any1 can help  get me a price quote thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 18 2011, 10:50 PM~19635969
> *i built this ride did the interior, body/paint, vinyl top, hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


great work


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gonzalez_@Jan 29 2011, 04:56 PM~19731943
> *great work
> *


thanks


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

xtreme colors molded carpet kits $180 or $250 installed


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

that real shit :0


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16333924
> *they made this
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a bad trunk fire,the inside of that ride came out nice after


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

I did this work in this Elco last week just the seats i did


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Mar 16 2011, 07:54 PM~20109172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks ok dont like that style tho


----------

